# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Sebanyak apakah setiap kali makan?

## harley

Suhu2 dan Om2....

Numpang tanya: sebanyak apakah pakan yg diberikan ke koi setiap kali makan? supaya tidak overfeed dan underfeed...

saya pernah baca2 di forum tetangga dimana koi diberi makan 1-3% dari berat badan nya.... 
misal: berat koi 1000 gram x 1% = 10 gram, jadi pakan yg diberikan tuh 10 gr/koi. Apakah rumus ini benar?

Terima kasih sebelumnya

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ubitalcwp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

> *Kurang lebih info diatas benar adanya..namun..*
> Coba kita hitung2..bila kita punya kolam 10 ton , berdasarkan pengalaman dan buku2 koi..., paling padat kolam tadi berisi 10 ekor ikan @50cm an.. (1 m3/ikan)
> ikan 50cm an beratnya kira2 1.5kg sd 2.5 kg anggap saja 2kg/ikan...jadi berat total ikan sekolam 20kg..makan per hari 3% x 20kg = 0.6kg/hari
> 
> Jadi kolam 10 ton dgn kepadatan maximum tadi, menghabiskan 0.6kg sehari..atau 18kg/bulan..
> Bila anda bisa memberikan pakan utk 10 ekor ikan @50cm sebanyak 18kg/bulan bisa dijamin ikan dg ukuran tsb (*klo gen nya baik*) akan tumbuh 1.5-3cm per bulan dan akan menjadi @59cm - 68cm hanya dalam 6 bulan..bahkan mungkin lebih..
> 
> Tapi hal ini jarang terjadi di kebanyakan kolam2 kita..kenapa?
> karena kapasitas filter kita tdk memadai..
> ...


ini dia jawaban nya.... thank you Om Robby... saya pikir tuh 1% dari berat ikan per feeding, ternyata per hari nya yah.... sip sip suwun again....

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Perrot....
Mungkin begini logika nya pada saat suhu air naik, metabolisme koi akan menurun, penyerapan makanan tidak sebagus saat suhu rendah seperti 24 Celsius. Jadi kotoran yg keluar akan lebih banyak saat suhu panas dibanding suhu rendah yang mengakibatkan ammonia naik. Kalau mau test, coba aja kasih makan dikolam dgn suhu 24 Celsius dan kolam yg 30 Celsius. Lihat banyak mana kotoran nya.

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

> apakah sudah pernah diuji???


Bedasarkan pengalaman sendiri bro, dengan feeding rezim yg sama pada suhu yg tinggi akan memacu amonia lebih banyak, salah satu rekomendasi untuk feeding kalau dikaitkan dengan suhu adalah sbb : (dari webside "kyorin" yg bikin salah satu pakan koi terkenal itu) note :  suhu yg dimaksud sini seharusnya adalah suhu air (kalau salah mohon koreksi)

30C or higher : Feed no more than 2 times daily, no more than 4 times daily for small koi
At higher water temperatures koi can lose their appetite. Feed smaller amounts of an easily digested food if your fish are in good condition. Try to reduce the water temperature by providing shelter from direct sunlight. Baby koi are less affected by higher water temperatures and can be fed small amounts more often. 

20-30C : Feed 2 to 4 times daily or more in smaller amount 
Koi are most active in this temperature range. You can feed as often as you like any of our color enhancing, growth or staple diets. Feeding smaller amounts more often can actually increase weight and girth more rapidly. Always monitor your water quality and the activity level when deciding how much to feed. Always avoid feeding within one hour of sunrise or sunset.

15-20C : Feed 1 to 2 times daily  
Carefully monitor your pets activity level in this temperature range. As the water temperature drops so does your koi's digestive capacity. Care should be taken to avoid over-feeding and offering food during periods of inactivity. Always feed during the warmest part of the day if your water temperature is not stable.

10-15C : Feed no more than 2 times daily  
When your water temperature is in this range you should monitor your koi's activity level carefully and avoid feeding if you pets do not readily eat. Use only easily digested diets like Hikari Wheat Germ. Try to feed between 10:00 am and 2:00 pm if possible.

5-10C : Feed no more than 2 to 3 times weekly  
When the water temperature is in this range, technically you may stop feeding until spring. If your koi are active and you want you can feed an amount they will consume within a minute or so, but never more. Always try to feed between 10:00 am and 2:00 pm.i

Below 5C : Stop Feeding  
Your koi should be in their hibernation mode now and no feeding is necessary

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ubitalcwp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

seharusnya bersyukur om bisa ngirit di kantong... 
yg penting kan ikannya sehat.

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## biiboid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sibarethijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

